
Given Tablets but No Teachers, Ethiopian Children Teach Themselves - lemming
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/506466/given-tablets-but-no-teachers-ethiopian-children-teach-themselves/
======
ahdroit
“If they can learn to read, then they can read to learn,”

